# new jungle gym and see-saw



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Set up some railroad ties and made a see-saw out of some scrap lumber. Very cheap and easy and the kids love them. Little boys think there superman.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooo fun! My goats love new stuff too! It's so fun to watch them play.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I bet they love it! Great job :thumb:


----------

